# DA9000 52/36 or 52/38 crankset availability



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Does anyone know when the 52/38 or 52/36 cranksets will be available? I just built up a Specialized Tarmac with a mechanical DA9000 group but I'm still waiting on the crankset.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

qbp shows an estimated arrival date of 1/25 for the 52/36 170mm


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Buffplace!


----------



## youcoming (Oct 16, 2009)

LBS I deal with has one on order for the boss, he's been told mid February. I have a Parlee coming next week with a 52-36.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Something a bit weird here in Australia, I recently bought a new S-Works Roubaix SL4, i wanted full DA9000 including the 52/36 crankset. Turns out Shimano Australia dont even have the 52/36 available for the LBS to order (only the 52/38), bugger. I did think of getting either 50/34 or 52/38 and changing the rings down the track buying them as spares from CRC or similar, but ended up just going the S-Works cranks. Might buy the whole crankset online later, but strange. Perhaps it was too much stock to carry (all the ring configs multiplied by all the crank length options) or maybe the big S here just missed them....


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I don't understand what's wrong with 50/34. I have it on both my bikes and it works great. Never any problems shifting. Never.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

waiting on the 52/36 as well. i hope they can sell the chainrings by their lonesome... shat should save a few bucks.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

NealH said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with 50/34. I have it on both my bikes and it works great. Never any problems shifting. Never.


I owned a 50/34 and wasn't a big fan. I felt like in our rolling terrain I was between the rings all th time. Also I race and there are times where the 50t ring just isn't enough (mainly downhill finishes).

So I went to a 53/39 which I liked much better. But I do a few rides a year with a lot climbing (10,000 feet with 20+% grades) that made me wish for a bit more gear.

So when I decided to build a new bike this year the 52/36 combo with either an 11-28 or 12-28 11 speed cassette looks like a do everything setup.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

got my 52/36. im a fan.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Supposedly my 52/36 DA9000 crankset should be on my doorstep when I get home.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I received my 52/36 crankset so my guess is that they should now be commonly available.


----------

